#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > طراحی مدار چاپی | PCB Design Tools and Tutorial >  > آموزشی: طرز تهیه مدار چاپی با کیفیت بالا بدون استفاده ار اطو ودر کمترین زمان

## pqow

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*144287928*,*1755942931*,*1f1357*,*2809*,*2elyas*,*3r4n*,*8095*,*A R A S H*,*a.zargari*,*ababakz*,*abbas.r*,*abbasbehest*,*abisafa*,*aboly8000*,*ade*,*aghdamlo*,*Ahmad. hos*,*ahmad342*,*ahmad902*,*ahmad_janson*,*ajamee*,*akbar_rassam*,*akbrmmm00*,*akharinboy*,*alfa7*,*ali hoshmand*,*ali.mortazav*,*ali135923*,*ali25*,*aliabas*,*alidelkhah*,*alifar22*,*alifere*,*ALIMELEK*,*alinoora*,*aliporamir*,*alireza-m*,*Alireza.myco*,*alisame*,*alizarei1989*,*AMD*,*amin.barani*,*amir1348a*,*amir16322*,*Amir4304*,*amirgoogle*,*amiri9595*,*amirnasser*,*amir_hussein*,*amshaz*,*anfal*,*Anoosh3279*,*antypanty*,*aomidi*,*apadana2125*,*arasbar*,*arash1759n*,*Arash44*,*ari.rostami*,*arian51*,*ariyos*,*armandis*,*arshe*,*artenos*,*Arya m*,*as125*,*asadi20*,*asgharmir*,*ask*,*Asmaei3156*,*atropatan*,*avazeghoo*,*AzarElectron*,*Azm-77*,*babak/k*,*babaktaj*,*Babaye mahya*,*bahmani1362*,*bahramh*,*bahramikhah*,*bardia.t*,*behnam1989*,*behroz22*,*bemanali*,*best_moein*,*bigboss*,*BLizard*,*boxochi*,*br7007*,*com-service*,*cybernova*,*daniel11111*,*Dariush_nz*,*darvishy*,*deadmarooned*,*derikvand*,*dj0123*,*DPS12*,*Ehsan25088*,*eiman1393*,*el.wega*,*elesaeid*,*elhad*,*em81*,*entabaie*,*eragon2*,*ezat001*,*fan*,*farah676*,*farhad114*,*faria8*,*farzad.*,*farzad123*,*farzad1337*,*farzadbahmani*,*fatim*,*fdisk*,*fereydonsane*,*fire2hm*,*GABRIEL*,*Gam gam*,*gasemi.m100*,*geshghn*,*gholam ali25*,*giga*,*gogzadeh12*,*gsm4iran*,*h-jom*,*H459*,*habbib*,*habib_ghavid*,*hadimm*,*hadi_651*,*Hamedkh1363*,*Hamedtvt*,*hamid ra*,*hamid.elec*,*Hamid2.3*,*hamid20/*,*hamidbahrami*,*hamidrezash*,*hamid_bassani*,*hasan936081*,*hd.kabir*,*heical*,*hff4611*,*hmx*,*hojat88*,*HOSE IN*,*hosein41*,*hoseyn1258*,*hossein.f*,*hossein.nas*,*hossein1354*,*hossein_ir*,*hossienshira*,*ho_sin*,*h_jal*,*ibora*,*ilanji*,*Iman-R*,*ispereh*,*issare*,*izeh*,*JAFAR_R*,*jahanerayane*,*javad hassan*,*javad10mn*,*javad313*,*javad_156*,*javajava*,*javamobira*,*jb1354*,*jfrras*,*judo*,*JVC_ATX*,*karim.aghaee*,*kavooshgar*,*kazemi33*,*ketaby*,*khebreh*,*kkpp*,*liquid pro*,*lm317*,*loonaria*,*M Kargar*,*m-j*,*m-yaghoobi*,*M.H.Rahmati*,*M.hosini*,*m.zahabi*,*madota*,*mahanmani66*,*mahdi msi*,*mahdi-k*,*mahdi5174*,*mahdiebi*,*mahdy66*,*mahmood3*,*majid2057*,*majid411*,*MajiDAmieE*,*mamush*,*mani6*,*MANSUR. A*,*Maryam_elect*,*mashkanis*,*MaSouD2167*,*masuodd55*,*mayajan*,*mba061*,*md4683*,*meghdad1523*,*mehdi kardouni*,*mehdi-shop*,*mehdi_ke*,*mehran101*,*mehran76gh*,*memo1985*,*meshkatelec*,*mgh1552*,*micro elec*,*micromg*,*miladworksho*,*mina110*,*mohamad0560*,*mohamad41*,*mohamadaz65*,*Mohamadjama*,*Mohamadjogan*,*mohamadlkz2*,*mohamedreza*,*mohammadmoha*,*mohammadz130*,*mohandes123*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen.rh*,*mohsen6281*,*Mohsenbehrad*,*mohssen*,*moji987*,*mojtabav*,*morteza ka*,*morteza12136*,*mosft*,*moslem man*,*mostafa9306*,*Mr0*,*mrb412*,*msdelnino*,*m_b_88*,*nariman1718*,*naser.qos*,*Navid-Aref*,*navidr*,*nema_4d*,*Newman1*,*NICHICON*,*nima.mhq*,*noon_panir18*,*omidsaedi*,*omid_t1*,*overclock990*,*Parsa2309*,*Parselectron*,*payaelectron*,*peymanelec*,*pmmali*,*PoisoN*,*Poomm*,*Pooya.'*,*poya68*,*rabio*,*ramazan41*,*rana2*,*randomboot*,*rare9*,*rasoul2030*,*reza.93*,*reza2195*,*reza6945*,*rezasiadate*,*rezaza*,*reza_476*,*reza_m72*,*roshik*,*rrrri*,*rzmrtz*,*r_khan66*,*saba6294*,*Sabersystem*,*sabz595*,*sadegh7msm*,*saeed mt*,*saeed62516*,*saeedesgh*,*saeedola*,*saeedsaghary*,*saeidpor*,*Sajadmosavi*,*salam1364*,*salar.lord*,*salman.mg*,*SALMAN1415*,*samad-ch*,*samiyar789*,*samyariiiii*,*sam_electronic*,*saraa*,*Sashaza*,*senged*,*SH25*,*Shadow Mask*,*shb2*,*shojadel*,*shoomer*,*shorehzar*,*siavash.hdr*,*siavash61*,*Sigma Electronic*,*smm9297*,*Sobhdel*,*soghrati*,*soltaneeia*,*sooheil*,*soormansoor*,*soraty*,*soroush85*,*Sparky*,*sshm120*,*star irsat*,*stook*,*Sweetvoice*,*tahamertage*,*tajik*,*takaqwe*,*tavosi*,*taxi2006*,*toghra110*,*toraj@*,*twomas*,*U.majd*,*u53r*,*V.GHAEDY*,*vmali*,*whos*,*xmaan*,*yade*,*yamur*,*yasery*,*yones8051*,*yousefi*,*yx700*,*z.shirani*,*zadaziz*,*zamanzamani*,*zaniar*,*zarihedastat*,*Zeinal.kh*,*zizu.zmr*,*اللکتور*,*امیر سجاد*,*امیرتیبا*,*امین محمدی*,*ایلیا۹۱*,*بهبود 68*,*تاج*,*تیزبین*,*جمشيدا*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*داود ترکان*,*رستم12*,*زرلانی*,*ساخر*,*سروشjvc*,*سفیر امید*,*عارف حق*,*علی عرب*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*مجید6500*,*مجید89*,*مجید97*,*محمد علی جعف*,*مراسم*,*مهدی بیگدلی*,*مهدی6252*,*مپسام*,*هادیان*,*پارس پیام*,*کـیهان*,*کلات*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farzad.

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*bahramikhah*,*hossein_ir*,*khebreh*,*lm317*,*mohsen zmr*,*nima.mhq*,*pqow*,*soraty*,*ساخر*

----------


## pqow

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*2elyas*,*abisafa*,*ali135923*,*Arash44*,*bahramikhah*,*cybernova*,*farzad.*,*GABRIEL*,*hossein_ir*,*khebreh*,*m.zahabi*,*mohsen zmr*,*naser.qos*,*nima.mhq*,*soraty*,*بهبود 68*,*داود ترکان*,*ساخر*,*مجید89*

----------


## moslem man

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*bahramikhah*,*khebreh*,*m.zahabi*,*nima.mhq*,*ساخر*

----------


## ali135923

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*bahramikhah*,*khebreh*,*nima.mhq*,*ساخر*

----------


## mohamadlkz2

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*bahramikhah*,*nima.mhq*,*ساخر*

----------


## fatim

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*bahramikhah*,*javamobira*,*nima.mhq*,*pqow*,*ساخر*

----------


## javamobira

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*bahramikhah*,*fatim*,*nima.mhq*,*امیر سجاد*,*ساخر*

----------


## saeedsaghary

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*bahramikhah*,*javamobira*,*lm317*,*Musa_ayden*,*nima.mhq*,*داود ترکان*,*زرلانی*

----------


## nima.mhq

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*bahramikhah*,*javamobira*,*امیر سجاد*,*ساخر*

----------


## amirgoogle

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## bahramikhah

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*زرلانی*

----------


## bardia.t

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*bahramikhah*,*hmx*,*زرلانی*

----------


## AzarElectron

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

